# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  تغییر Internet Explorer 11 به IE 8 یا 9

## asadi.hasan

سلام دوستان،خسته نباشید؛
من در بحث طراحی به دلیل پیش آمدن مسائلی مجبورم که مرورگر ویندوز 7 که به صورت پیش فرض IE11 هست رو به IE8 تغییر بدم .لطفا راهنماییم کنید .ممنون از همه ی عزیزان.

----------


## cancerr

F12
رو بزن این میاد . اگه نیومد یجا دیگه هست بگرد پیدا میشه
Untitled.png

----------


## asadi.hasan

Cancerr عزیز ممنون از راهنماییت . 
با تنظیم این گزینه چه اتفاقی روی سیستم میفته ؟ من وقتی این گزینه رو تغییر دادم مرورگر هنوز همون ورژن بود . آیا با تنظیم این گزینه ویژگی های مرورگر به  ویژگی های ورژن تنظیم شده تبدیل می شود ؟

----------


## cancerr

user-agant   رو تغیر میده  extention هایی هم برای گوگل هست که این کارو می کنه
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/s...tcher?hl=en-US

----------


## vihane

سلام  .  type APPWIZ.cpl in RUN ,Clik on View installed updates then find Windows Internet Explorer 11 Clike UNinstall

----------

